# Feeding Hap Ahli Fry



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I stripped a female Hap Ahli of her fry today, I thought they were about 2 weeks along, but I was wrong. They still have their egg sacs attached to their tummies, and they're bumping along the bottom of the fry-saver (plastic tank in a tank). I figured keeping them there was less stressful than moving them to a different body of water at this tender age. 

(1) Will the bright light from being in the main tank hurt small fry?

(2) Should I feel them before their egg sacs have been absorbed fully? I have some frozen fry foods (artemesia nauplii) and live microworms, and hikari first bites micron powder. Which should I feed them and when?

Thanks guys.

Warren


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't know if they'll survive in a fry saver or not. Normally when the fry still have their yolk sack they need to be in a tumbler until they are fully absorbed and then moved to a fry saver. At that point I feed mine Hikari First Bites and NLS Grow.
Congrats on the fry.
--
Paul


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

They will probably be fine as long as they are to the point where they have tails and are wiggling around a bit. Wait until the egg-sac is full absorbed and then introduce small bits of food. Some fry will mature faster then others.

Here is a pic of what i did with my D.compressiceps fry with their egg-sacs.

It was ghetto but it worked. I had a bubbler underneath them.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

the bright lights should have no adverse effect on the fry.

I would not feed them until they have absorbed their yolk sack, that is what it's there for.

Crushed up flake food is not a problem but wait till they are free swimming and most of their yolk sacks are used up. See if you can find some micro worms they are great for fry but not necessary. I have raised fry with regular flake just crushed up fine between my fingers. A little bit several time a day. bare bottom tank siphon the left over food with an air line tube and do small water changes with the main tank water for the first while until they get about half an inch.

You will need to setup a tank for them, use some tank water from the main tank and a sponge filter and heater.

congrats on the fry and relax and just enjoy them.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Cool. I have a very small bubbler in the fry saver to keep the water moving and aerated. One of the fry has managed to wiggle under the plate that is inside, that keeps them from falling through the slats. Annoying design that.

W


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Cool. I have a very small bubbler in the fry saver to keep the water moving and aerated. One of the fry has managed to wiggle under the plate that is inside, that keeps them from falling through the slats. Annoying design that.
> 
> W


that should do. i never stripped my cichlids. just caught the female and put her in a tank of her own until she spits. that way the fry r mature enough.


----------

